# Yandles



## woodbloke (8 Mar 2008)

Yandles show is on the horizon next month. I'll be there on the Sat (hopefully), but the burning and _all_ important questions is ....

.....who'll be buying the T's this year? :lol: - Rob


----------



## mr (8 Mar 2008)

I shall see you there then perhaps. No idea about days as yet though.
Cheers Mike


----------



## woodbloke (8 Mar 2008)

mr":1apeoaqy said:


> I shall see you there then perhaps. No idea about days as yet though.
> Cheers Mike



Mike - look forward to seeing you again and having a good natter  - Rob


----------



## Argee (8 Mar 2008)

I'll be there both days - come and say "hello" at the Triton stand. 

Ray.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2008)

I hope to be there one of the two days but haven't decided yet.

Dave


----------



## Philly (8 Mar 2008)

I'll be there both days - complete with my bench and a bunch of planes at the Classic Hand Tools stand!!!  
You MUST stop by and say "Hi"!
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2008)

Philly, have you employed Waka to encourage people to spend money on your planes? :wink: 

Looking forward to seeing your work close up.

Dave


----------



## Philly (8 Mar 2008)

Dave
Now you got me thinking........... :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2008)

I should be there if I can get the same lovely board and lodging in Weymouth as las year :wink: 

Might bring Bean again too :wink:


----------



## OPJ (8 Mar 2008)

I'm hopefully going, for the very first time as well.

As it's Easter time, I can probably go on either day. I imagine it would be quieter on the Friday when _some_ people would still be at work? Is there anything I'm likely to miss out on going one day rather than the other?

Now, I'm not trying to suggest that any of you might be _old_ as such but, I want to ask whether many "younger" people tend to show up? I'm only 22 and am just wondering if I'm gonna stick out like a sore thumb...  


Are there any deals or buys in particular people are looking out for this year? I'm very tempted to spend money I don't really have on a lathe of some kind, though I may just come home with some obscure timbers and turning blanks, and use a friend's lathe instead.


----------



## mr (8 Mar 2008)

I think you will very likely be the youngest person ever to grace Yandles  other than the odd kid that might get dragged along, still don't let that put you off. 
There are the odd show deals to be had here and there Yandles themselves do 10% (I think) off all timber bought on the day - which is all the excuse I need to stock up  

Cheers Mike


----------



## Philly (8 Mar 2008)

Olly
You'll love it! As for the youngest person there? Well, there is a good mix of "types" there, nothing to worry about. :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Smudger (8 Mar 2008)

I can't make it in April, but may be able to do the September event. Is it the same format? Is it as good? Would it be worth an overnighter in a B&B?


----------



## Nigel (8 Mar 2008)

I intend to go along on the Friday and get some more wood,
sorry I wont be able to buy the teas for you Rob,

Look forward to seeing Argee and Philly again on their respective stands and maybe even Waka as Phillys minder,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## Waka (8 Mar 2008)

Sorry to disappoint guys but I'll be in Singapore soaking up some sun, tiger beer and good food, but you al have a good time and don't spend too much hard earned cash.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2008)

Olly,

don't worry, I'm not as young as you but I'm far from my forties. Havn't met many of the ukworkshop crew but the ones I have met have been very friendly.

Just watch out for Philly and his camera. You'll be in the rogues gallery before you know it.

Dave


----------



## Bean (8 Mar 2008)

Waka You not going could put a big dent in yandles takings, but them it could be very kind to our wallets :wink:


----------



## Waka (8 Mar 2008)

Bean":2ye05e4k said:


> Waka You not going could put a big dent in yandles takings, but them it could be very kind to our wallets :wink:



You really know how to hurt a guy


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Mar 2008)

I hope to get along there  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (8 Mar 2008)

Paul Chapman":1ocsisyl said:


> I hope to get along there
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Paul - you fancy doing the same as we did last year? - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Mar 2008)

woodbloke":23cmzumv said:


> Paul Chapman":23cmzumv said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to get along there
> ...



Wot, you mean you want me to buy you a ham sandwich *again* :shock: :lol: 

Yes, OK, that would be good  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## caretaker (8 Mar 2008)

*I'll be there*


----------



## woodbloke (8 Mar 2008)

Paul Chapman":2mn2bfk8 said:


> woodbloke":2mn2bfk8 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Chapman":2mn2bfk8 said:
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: ...sorted, see you on Tuesday about 11ish - Rob


----------



## Bean (8 Mar 2008)

> You really know how to hurt a guy



Sorry Waka I nearly forgot that being a pensioner you dont spend............well not much anyway :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2008)

Bean":78cob4fn said:


> > You really know how to hurt a guy
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Waka I nearly forgot that being a pensioner you dont spend............well not much anyway :wink:



I almost hit 'report a post' just now :lol: - Rob


----------



## Smudger (9 Mar 2008)

Sorry to butt in, but I'll ask again!

I can't make this show but may be able to go in September - will it be the same format, does anyone know? Is it worth getting B&B and spending the whole day there, bearing in mind that Mrs Smudger is also a crafty/woody?


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2008)

Smudger":1q63l0l3 said:


> Sorry to butt in, but I'll ask again!
> 
> I can't make this show but may be able to go in September - will it be the same format, does anyone know? Is it worth getting B&B and spending the whole day there, bearing in mind that Mrs Smudger is also a crafty/woody?



I see no reason that it would not be, they all tend to be similar.
There are quite a few changes going on at the yard recently but all for the better and as on my recent visit it was obvious that they are having a clear out of the site I can foresee that they could well be enlarging the covered display area.

Although the venue is not as large as some of the 'national' exhibition sheds it is not unknown to find oneself lost in the place for most of the day.

The better half should find enough of interest to tug at her purse strings somewhat.


----------



## Waka (9 Mar 2008)

Dan

It will be the same format in September and I thinkit would be well worth spending the day.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2008)

Dick - I haven't been to the one in September but I _think_ it runs along the same sort of lines as the one in April. No doubt others may be along shortly who've been to the September gathering and will be able to give you the run-down on what it's like 

Edit: Waka and Chas beat me to it- Rob


----------



## devonwoody (9 Mar 2008)

I'm in need of more white goods,  thats what I tell the misses.

Thinking of buying a Jet air filter unit, anyone got one?

Are they worth the bother, how often would a hobbyist need to clean out the filter or how long do the filters last before replacement?
At my age (in 70's) will it now make any difference whether the air is clean or not :wink: 
Lastly what sort of discount could I expect from the show at Yandles?
(there are 15% discounts around at the moment in catalogues)


----------



## Smudger (9 Mar 2008)

Thanks for that. We are breaking a stay in France so that Mrs S can do the Hampton Court show, and if we stay over a few days we can go to Yandles - I've never thought of it before, because it is the first week of term. 

But not next September!


----------



## Rknott2007 (9 Mar 2008)

olly, i'm 24, although i have never been to yandles, i have been to other tool shows, demos etc, everyone is always very friendly, and i've never seemed to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Waka (9 Mar 2008)

DW

I have the jet filtration unit and yes it is worth the money.


----------



## paulm (9 Mar 2008)

davejester":15y3ryvl said:


> Olly,
> 
> don't worry, I'm not as young as you but I'm far from my forties.
> 
> Dave



What's wrong with being in your forties anyway :shock: :lol: 

Looking forwards to the Yandles show and meeting up with everybody......

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2008)

chisel":2uwgtqyw said:


> davejester":2uwgtqyw said:
> 
> 
> > Olly,
> ...


....or even your fifties, see you there Paul :lol: - Rob


----------



## LarryS. (9 Mar 2008)

OPJ":1xvvyek9 said:


> I'm hopefully going, for the very first time as well.
> 
> As it's Easter time, I can probably go on either day. I imagine it would be quieter on the Friday when _some_ people would still be at work? Is there anything I'm likely to miss out on going one day rather than the other?
> 
> ...



Olly,

I'm aiming to head down there on the friday. I'm 33 so 50% older than you but hopefully still in the young'ish bracket :wink:


----------



## les chicken (9 Mar 2008)

Being 58 have I missed the plot or dates here. People are talking about easter time. I thought easter weekend was the 21st March, maybe being older it takes longer to reach me.

I will have to get my citroen diesel zimmer out to take me there on the friday. All being well if I can get there is it the chestnut stand at 12 and teas booked to phillys account as he is a demonstrator.

Les


----------



## Nigel (9 Mar 2008)

Hi Les I think people are talking about the school holidays which are after Easter as it is so early this year

It will be nice to meet up with you again on the friday and if all else fails we can hold a demonstration at Phillys stand till he buys the teas to get rid of us,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## Harbo (10 Mar 2008)

Discounts - Yandles generally give a 10% discount on all the stuff bought through *their* tills including timber.

Other stalls - some have special show offers though last year CHT would only give me 7% discount on a £260 plane - which I turned down as they generally have a 10% sale sometime in the year?
It's probably not the best show if you are into machines but it is very friendly, it's not a bad journey from where I live and I use it as an excuse to buy some exotic timbers  

And yes both the Spring and Autumn shows are pretty similar. Car parking is free.

Rod


----------



## Philly (10 Mar 2008)

I've had a chat with the management at Yandles and they have agreed to let me have a 10% discount on teas - so looks like they are on me :lol: 
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (10 Mar 2008)

Philly - you're a star...at last the burning and all important question in the OP has an answer :lol:...BTW had a great day with Martin and Waka yesterday :wink: - Rob


----------



## Escudo (19 Mar 2008)

Hello there cats,

I am planning on turning out for this event. I will be staying at a place called "The Lord Poulett Arms" on Friday night. In a place called Hinton St George.

I will have to leave very early to get to the show Friday afternoon, as I have a job to do in Birmingham on the way. 

If anyone would like a beer/meal Friday night, please give me a shout. 
Gastro pub of the year and real ale as well.   

Hope to meet up with other members and have some fun.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## mr (5 Apr 2008)

Bumpity Bump - in case people haven't seen this thread. 
See y'all there. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## Philly (5 Apr 2008)

As an extra incentive - David Charlesworth will be spending the Friday (and possibly the Saturday too) sharing my bench!
So a perfect opportunity to have a chat with the man himself!
Philly


----------



## tenpin (5 Apr 2008)

Yandles time again... \/ my 2 favourite times of the year...  

i'll be there all day friday...need to see Ray at the triton stand... 8) 

Yes, Yandles have had a shift around and have replaced that awful matting in the shop with a new concrete floor and moved the machinery and finishing products around.

There's also some special demo's throughout the day and certain times...with seating for about 50 so i beleive...that should be busy :lol:


----------



## OPJ (5 Apr 2008)

Seating for about 50? That doesn't sound like a lot! :shock: 

Not long to go now - really looking forward to this! But, will be struggling to resist the temptation to buy too much!  :wink:


----------



## LarryS. (5 Apr 2008)

i'm worried that a visit will mean i end up blowing some cash on :

planer / thicknesser
or
bandsaw
or
dust extractor

when I haven't got space for any of them


----------



## tenpin (5 Apr 2008)

it was either 50 or 80...not many.
the guy behind the counter last time i was there said get to the demo area early for the one you wan't as they are expecting big numbers


----------



## OPJ (5 Apr 2008)

I'd be very worried then, if I were you, Paul! Last year, I ended up buying my new planer-thicknesser before I'd sold my old one, even thought I said I wouldn't - but because I saved £50!  

When I last went to Yandles, they only had the Record Power P/T and it's SIP clone; neither of which are as solid as my Axminster AW106PT. 8) They do stock Scheppach stuff though, but I don't remember seeing any of their planers on show in January?

As for bandsaws, you'll be drawn to the Record Power saws I'm sure - the tables very, very shiny indeed...! :shock: 

Of course, you cannot buy a planer-thicknesser WITHOUT having decent dust extraction to go with it. I guess the same could also be said of the bandsaw, if you don't have something in place already?


----------



## LarryS. (5 Apr 2008)

now i really am worried


----------



## frugal (7 Apr 2008)

Philly":3n17h75s said:


> As an extra incentive - David Charlesworth will be spending the Friday (and possibly the Saturday too) sharing my bench!
> So a perfect opportunity to have a chat with the man himself!
> Philly



Ooh! I hope that he is staying for the Saturday as that is the only time I can get down (I did a deal with the wife - I look after the kids so she can go to the re-enactors fair, and she looks after the kids so I can go to Yandles 

Is there a standard way of recognising other people from the forums, or do I just wander up to Philly's stall and say "Hi I'm Frugal from the UK Workshop forums" 


... After a quick look at the map, I could go down the M5 to get there and then I could take the A303/A37 to maybe come back up past Interesting Timbers if my wallet allows


----------



## gidon (7 Apr 2008)

I'll be there Friday or Saturday - can't decide ...
Looking forward to seeing / meeting some of you.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Anonymous (7 Apr 2008)

Saturday! Saturday!

How to find others? Look for a group of people who don't look like they'd normally hang about together but are busy convincing each other that they should buy it!

I'm up for a meeting time and place if somebody is willing to allow a gathering at their stand.

Dave (who will be there on Saturday...just in case you hadn't guessed)


----------



## Nigel (7 Apr 2008)

The meeting place from previous visits was at Chestnuts Finishing stand at 12 O/clock that is if Terry Smart of Chestnut Products still doesn't mind,

Please be mindful that it is a trade stand and not block access to his customers,

I'm sure Terry who is a member of this forum will shout if it is not ok,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## Philly (7 Apr 2008)

frugal":2ddshb8m said:


> Is there a standard way of recognising other people from the forums, or do I just wander up to Philly's stall and say "Hi I'm Frugal from the UK Workshop forums"



That will work!! :lol: 
Or 12-o-clock at Chestnut Finishes.
And don't forget rogues gallery to see who's who!
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (8 Apr 2008)

Be great to meet both new and old members this weekend. 

I'll be helping Philly sell and demonstrate his planes on the Saturday, and looking forward to seeing you all there

We will be next to Classic hand tools stand, so watch out for your wallet as they have such wonderful tools every year (I spent hundreds there last year oops:  - but then, Waka was with me :wink: : ) :lol:


----------



## Woody (8 Apr 2008)

I'll be there both days and Andy King is going to join me on the Joint-Genie stand on Saturday... I look forward to meeting some of you!

Ralph :wink:


----------



## DaveL (8 Apr 2008)

I am very disapointed that I will not be able to get along to this show.  

But you all have a good time, take pictures and post them.  

I hope to get along to the one later in the year and if things go anything like to plan there will be another Sudbury bash as well. \/


----------



## OPJ (8 Apr 2008)

Is there a list or schedule available online anywhere that shows you which events are going to start at what times? I've seen a flyer for the Record Power demo's with Alan Holtham but, despite naming all the demonstrators on their website, Yandles don't appear to give away any more information?


----------



## RogerM (10 Apr 2008)

Olly - the show starts at 10.00am on both days. I phoned Yandles this morning and the person I spoke to just said that the demo's start at the same time, apparantly on a rolling basis. She was unable to give me any times.


----------



## OPJ (10 Apr 2008)

That's fair enough, thanks Roger.


----------



## OPJ (10 Apr 2008)

Hope everyone's looking forward to tomorrow and I hope you have good time!  I can't make it down until Saturday now.  But, the weather doesn't look too good around here at the moment, so hopefully it'll be long gone by then! :wink:


----------



## Philly (10 Apr 2008)

I've just returned from Yandles to set up my bench - looks like its going to be a great show!!
Just spoke to David Charlesworth - he should be there Saturday as well!
Cheers
ExcitedPhilly


----------



## Harbo (10 Apr 2008)

Just seen the weather forecast - April showers Friday and Saturday - some may be heavy?  

Sure it will not put a damper on everything though.

Rod


----------



## Escudo (10 Apr 2008)

What ho shipmates,

I will be heading south early tomorrow, got a job to do in Birmingham on the way. Hope to arrive mid afternoon. 

Book into digs and head for the fun. 

Was going to take missus car, but she broke it today. (again :roll: )

Hope to see you all tomorrow and Saturday. Travel safely everyone, 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## woodbloke (10 Apr 2008)

Esc - didn't realise that you were in attendance for _both_ days, look forward to meeting you and everyone else. Myself, Paul Chapman, Pete (Newton) and Wanlock Dod (Pete's son-in-law) will be coming down in the Landy on Saturday...hope to get there for 11.30 or maybe earlier - Rob


----------



## llangatwgnedd (10 Apr 2008)

Could not attend last year,  
But this year, yep Battlecruiser fuelled up and provisions loaded passport at the ready.

See you all in there. :wink: 

Philly, half a spoon of sugar and a little milk please, and put it on Waka's Yandles account. :lol:


----------



## Waka (11 Apr 2008)

Sawdust Producer":1vsn2jlm said:


> Could not attend last year,
> But this year, yep Battlecruiser fuelled up and provisions loaded passport at the ready.
> 
> See you all in there. :wink:
> ...



Sorry won't be there this year, stioll on hol's, but don't forget the moto, spend spend spend even kif you don't need it.


----------



## Philly (11 Apr 2008)

Waka
Thanks for the words of encouragement - good to know your are with us in spirit :lol: 

By the way - I had a chat with the Management at Yandles. You have such a good standing with them they are quite happy to let us put teas, coffees and snacks on your account and let you settle up with them on your return. :wink: 
When you go to pay for something just use the password, "GLOAT", to put the item on his account.
Look forward to your return,
NaughtyPhilly


----------



## Anonymous (11 Apr 2008)

In that case Philly I'll take a couple of your planes please. Charge it to the GLOAT account.  

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Waka (11 Apr 2008)

Looks like I might be running up a bill, you had better sell loads of planes Philly, can't remember what % I'm on?


----------



## cambournepete (11 Apr 2008)

Assuming all goes well I'll be there tomorrow.
I'm particularly looking forward to seeing the PhillyPlanes...


----------



## woodbloke (11 Apr 2008)

Waka - OK if I charge a set of those nice BS chisels to the GLOAT account as well? :lol: - Rob


----------



## llangatwgnedd (11 Apr 2008)

Just returned, really enjoyed meeting people of old times, but sorry I missed the 12pm meet as I was chatting to a local and the time just flew.  

Very impressed with Philly's stand and the quality of the planes on show. 8) 

Waka, I bet you would wish to be there instead of loafing about on sun loungers and eating green curry and rice.


----------



## Harbo (11 Apr 2008)

Great show and very busy - a good turn out I think?
Also missed the 12 noon meet - busy choosing some wood.
Not so much in easier to handle pieces this year I thought but managed to get a bit anyway.
The weather was a bit iffy and the wind quite cold but did not spoil things.
Philly was very busy with a lovely collection of planes.
There was a rush on the Mirka Abranet which was all sold out by 3:00!!

Bought a Blue Spruce burnisher in blackwood for £18 which seems very cheap compared with their other prices? And a few other bits and pieces.
Really enjoyed it.

Rod


----------



## Joe (11 Apr 2008)

Missed the meeting time due to serious navigational failure (confused the A37 and A36). As a first-timer I was a bit shocked to see several coaches when I pulled in to the car park. It was like Ikea on a bank holiday (never been crazy enough to go in, but cycle through the car park some times). Couldn't stand still in the areas with machinery but the Classic Hand Tools stand was a bit calmer - was good to see some of the famous Philly Planes in the flesh. Can see myself joining the queue for one of those in the not too distant future...


----------



## CHJ (12 Apr 2008)

Not a bad day out, glad to see several of the usual cheery faces making their presence felt.

Philly certainly seemed to be attracting a fair bit of attention whenever I passed by and enjoying it, whilst David was smugly handing out obscene samples of plane shavings from his little Philly wonder.

Smile of the day came with a few moments demo for Nigel and myself of a burnishing product, following Nigel's "How Much!" (which is still ringing in my ear) the gentleman took the best thing since sliced bread approach with a piece of exotic, that I must admit looked good when finished, to try and convince us it was worth it, only to be completed with the statement that it was "not much use on English hardwoods though!! " I think "a little less effective" would have been a better sales pitch. 

Very impressed with the help and service I received from Keith on the Crown stand, good to talk to someone who actually gets their hands dirty and processes the tools they are promoting.


----------



## paulm (12 Apr 2008)

A good day out indeed. 

My hoping that it might be a bit quieter on a Friday proved optimistic, what a rugby scrum, especially when it rained and everyone tried to get under cover !

Philly's stand was interesting, and I left a parcel there for Rob (Woodbloke) to collect today as I knew I would miss his visit today but I did tell Philly you would buy the tea's Rob when you picked it up !

Bumped into Chas and Nigel, good to see you guys, and then totally forgot about the time and missed the 12 o'clock meet as I was salivating over some exotics in the wood shop (wood that is for the avoidance of doubt in case SWMBO reads this :lol: ) and indeed had to wrestle a beautiful piece of pau rosa back to the car, boy is that stuff heavy, but should keep me in saw and tool handles for a while, might even have a crack at a Philly inspired little smoother one of these days !

Mike Hancock at CHT had a set of the cocobolo long handled parers there which were beautiful to look at and handled well too, but couldn't quite find the budget for them yesterday given that I had just splashed on a large LN shoulder plane on ebay the night before (picking it up tomorrow  ). Definitely on the must have list though, maybe at Westonbirt which is closer to my birthday and when my wallet has recovered sufficiently !

Made do with the timber, some scrapers and a great looking Blue Spruce burnisher, some Carroll sanding drums, and a selection of Organoil finishes, as well as some tips on stropping from Mick Hudson, thanks Mick !

David C was indeed there on Philly's stand and there were a couple of small pieces casually strewn around the table showing David's through and lapped dovetails, quite something, first time I have seen craftsmanship of that quality close up :shock: 

So a great day out, fancy going again today but would only spend more money and can't face the 4 hour round drive again ! 

Look forwards to hearing more from others........

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## stewart (12 Apr 2008)

It was indeed a good day out - but I guess the fact the meet was at Philly's stand and not Chestnut's was the reason I was the only one there at 12, thinking, oh, everyone must be coming on Saturday  
Still had fun - had a nice chat with Philly, stroked a piece of wood planed by David C (Wow! mentally wondering how long it would take me to save up to go on his short course), and then bumped into Chas and Mrs Chas and told them about my first wood lathe purchase the day before - only to be challenged by Mrs Chas to have a picture of something decent I'd turned on it within the week! Only problem is there's not much room to move in the workshop at the moment as I work out how to fit everything in now I've got a wood and a metal lathe to accomodate...


----------



## woodbloke (12 Apr 2008)

Chisel wrote:


> you would buy the tea's Rob when you picked it up !


...and break with tradition? :lol: - Rob


----------



## Anonymous (12 Apr 2008)

Not quite sure what I was expecting of the show but came away having enjoyed myself. It got quieter this afternoon so was easier to chat to people. Was good to meet Pete(Bodrighy) and Frugal at the meeting point. Nobody else turned up but did find many others round the show.

Lots of turning stuff there (almost a bit too much in my view). Philly seemed to have a prime spot. I know I'm going to regret not having bought one of his planes. The yandles wood store is amazing. Nobody annoying asking what you want and what grade you want. Just lots and lots of wood to rummage through.

I bought a ..... erm ... SIP TABLE SAW!!!  Now would somebody please explain how I get it out the back of the car? I'll probably slip on the drool before I get round to opening the boxes. Thank god swmbo is away for the weekend.

Dave


----------



## Joe (12 Apr 2008)

davejester":1qedfqfu said:


> I bought a ..... erm ... SIP TABLE SAW!!!  Now would somebody please explain how I get it out the back of the car? I'll probably slip on the drool before I get round to opening the boxes. Thank god swmbo is away for the weekend.
> 
> Dave



Was that an impulse buy? Makes my lump of oak and mortice chisel seem like a bit of a token effort. Can't agree more about the timber store - fantastic.

Joel


----------



## wizer (12 Apr 2008)

Joe":1i6ddq0t said:


> several coaches



I always wonder where those coaches come from. Are they woodworking clubs from elsewhere in the country? Or from abroad? Are any of those people members here?

Sounds like I missed a good show. I will make the trip down one year.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Apr 2008)

> Was that an impulse buy?



Not quite. I was going to look at table saws but wasn't intending on coming back with one. The price was right and it saved me a delivery charge (as is applied by most companies with heavy stuff).




> Are they woodworking clubs from elsewhere in the country?



Yep. Gloucestershire woodturning club did a coach down last year. Quite cheap if I remember correctly. Fine if you don't want to pick up big stuff. In contrast today there was only one coach I think. Nothing like some of the axminster shows I've been to when it comes to trying to get round.

Dave


----------



## OPJ (12 Apr 2008)

WiZeR, there's another one in September, just in case you're interested. :wink: 

I didn't know what to expect going in to this either, as it was also my very first woodworking show. I was very impressed with some of the turning demonstrations but my friend, who goes almost every year, was a little disappointed as they apparently didn't have as much going on as they have done previously? Maybe that'll change in September then.  

I just couldn't get over just how many people were there - God knows what it must be like at the Ally Pally show each year!! :shock: 

I'm really dissapointed with myself for not saying hello to anyone I recognised - Nick Gibbs, Philly, Tony, Mike Riley, Andy King (even though I told him I would)... Sorry guys! You all seemed to be much smaller than I imagined you would be...? :?  :wink: 

I'm looking forward to September already. I know have a good idea of what to expect so I'll surely feel much better prepared for it when this time comes again. 

It reminded me of my first visit to a proper timber yard - kind of daunting, scary, not sure what to expect - but, at the same time, I'm excited by all that I can see before me! :wink:


----------



## LarryS. (12 Apr 2008)

I got down there this morning for a 'quick' look round and intending to buy nothing

5 hours later, £250 lighter, I left


----------



## OPJ (12 Apr 2008)

I found it helps if you walk through the machinery sections with your eyes closed - it didn't matter if I walked in to anyone as people were doing that all day long anyway!  

Go on then, what did you buy???

Can't imagine you got a planer-thicknesser for £250...?


----------



## Nigel (12 Apr 2008)

A bit of a delay in posting but I had a great time on Friday it was crowded in the morning and some forum members I only met as we passed in the queues,
I was late to the meeting point as well but Gidion was still there along with another member who unfortunately I have forgotten his name,

As has been said Phillys stand was like a magnet and I met a number of members there and thanks to Martin have a picture of myself with David Charlsworth and Philly,

It was good to see Chas & Di again with Di keeping an eye on my purchasing :lol: I will probably go again in September,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## LarryS. (12 Apr 2008)

OPJ":hivuvwjf said:


> I found it helps if you walk through the machinery sections with your eyes closed - it didn't matter if I walked in to anyone as people were doing that all day long anyway!
> 
> Go on then, what did you buy???
> 
> Can't imagine you got a planer-thicknesser for £250...?



quad set of bessey k clamps 650mm
quad set of bessey k clamps 1250mm
years subscription to british woodworking magazine
a fiver on a ham roll, packet of crisps and a can of coke

was also way too close to buying a leigh dovetail jig, veritas low-angle block plane and a scheppach sharpening system (had to leave before the wallet started melting)

why was no-one demonstrating dovetail jigs ?

i also visited phillys planes, never seen a wooden plane in the flesh and have to say I was very impressed

unfortunately i have a goldfish memory when it comes to faces so didn't recognise anyone !


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Apr 2008)

I had a great day at Yandles today. I met up with Rob Stoakley (Woodbloke), Pete Newton (Newt) and Wanlock Dod at Rob's place and we drove together to the event. As always, the best thing about these shows is meeting up with old friends. Here's Rob (on the left) and Pete







And here's Wanlock Dod (on the left) with Pete






The undoubted star of the show was Phil Edwards (Philly) who was there demonstrating his beautiful, hand-made planes






He was helped on the stand by Tony Sutton






Martin was clearly delighted with the beautiful marking knife Rob had made for him






Sharing the bench with Phil was David Charlesworth who was kept busy answering plenty of questions about planes and planing






Andy King was his usual smiling self (he said this was his best side :? )






And here's Andy having a go with David's super-fettled Stanley






Mike Hancock from Classic Hand Tools was there with some very tempting goodies on display






It was nice to meet up again with Tony (Escudo) on the left, and Mike Riley






It was nice to meet Frugal, pictured here with Mike Hudson from Clico






Mike was demonstrating the full range of fabulous Clifton planes (I've almost got one of each now  )






I even managed to get Rob to try out how well they work  






All in all, a great day. Yandles certainly rates as one of the best shows 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Apr 2008)

I also senjoyed the show and it was good to meet up with Frugal and Dave (Jester). Also saw the guys in the last post but didn't recognsise them, they looked familiar but wasn't sure.
Managed to keep my wallet pretty much closed but am still wiping drool from my shirt front :lol: 

Pete


----------



## tenpin (13 Apr 2008)

Good day our Friday....i tend to go fridays as expecting it to be quieter but this year was definately the busiest iv'e seen for a few years but then most of the stalls from outside had been moved inside...
i picked up a sharpening system that i have been wanting for a while and managed to keep my hands in my pockets for the rest of the day...Met Ray (Agree) on the triton stand as he took a replacement part for my table router with him (Thank You) ...so will be trying to fit that at some point

As to coaches, i have the feeling a lot of those are also to do with the hobby centre...i seen one coming in which was full of (choose my words carefully) old biddy's obviously coming to get their cardcraft etc which was also on discount.........


----------



## frugal (13 Apr 2008)

Mighty_Genghis":kulrlfla said:


> why was no-one demonstrating dovetail jigs ?



You must have walked past at the exact opposite times to me. Every time I walked past the Leigh dovetail jigs there was someone there demonstrating them. Also Dave Charlseworth was demonstrating the Gefkin jig


----------



## woodbloke (13 Apr 2008)

A really excellent day out and fantastic to meet up with everyone again. I was hoping to get a couple of reasonable lumps of elm but ended up with two decent pieces of quarter sawn oak that I'll use for drawer sides once they've been sliced up. I've been looking for ages to try and find some and it's quite hard to get hold of. I also got an oddment of blackwood which will hopefully provide enough for another couple of marking knives (one for Pete and another for Chisel) as well as a nice bit of ebony which ought to do a few octagonal chisel handles.

Chisel - Paul, picked up my parcel of broken blades from Philly, many thanks.

A great day out  - Rob


----------



## frugal (13 Apr 2008)

Despite the problems returning home I had a complete blast. I walked in (being quite surprised that there was not an entry fee as there are for most of these kinds of events). I went into the big white tent and looked around thinking to myself "there isn't much here", then I spotted a doorway to another tent with some more stuff, then another one, then a doorway to the main Yandles shop and wood yard. Then out into another tent, and then I spotted a great big barn with even more stuff in it...

I did a quick (took about an hour) walk around and then had a chat with Philly's little helpers (Tony Sutton and Mike Riley ). Then off to Chestnut finishing to meet up at midday. I only discovered Dave (Jester) and Pete(Bodrighy) when we noticed that the three of us kept checking our watches, so I figured that it was a good bet that they were from the forums. No one else turned up that we recognised, so we went back to Philly's.

I bumped into Paul Chapman, Tony (Escudo), Martin (although I didn't know he was from the forums until I saw the photos. Although I should have known the way that he kept trying to get me to buy a Philly plane  ).

Dave Chareslworth is a really nice guy. He was quite happy to talk for ages and even let me try out his planes, I have picked up a few really useful hints about planing technique. Even when I admitted that I could not afford to go on his course he still kept talking to me and offering advise. Unfortunately he did not have any of his DVDs for sale, so I will have to go to his web site and order one.

After seeing how much better Dave's planes are than mine (even my brand new LN block plane is no where near as good as Dave's identical block plane  ), I walked about 5 feet to where Mike Hudson was demonstrating the Veritas sharpening guide. Which was certainly a cheaper purchase than a new Clifton plane 

I must confess I was surprised at the number of little old ladies, especially the two who tried to talk me into buying a £1,200 bandsaw 

The Leigh dovetail jigs looked really good, but at the same price as an Incra fence I think I will be saving up for the latter.

In the end I came away with a Veritas sharpening guide, a subscription to British Woodworking (Nick Gibbs, great guy), a bunch of veneers and some lovely Sycamore, Walnut and English Cherry for the stash (My wife knits, she understands the concept of stash  )

Unfortunately the journey home was not so great. As I got back to the car I felt a bit floopy. I thought I was just dehydrated, so I got a can of coke from the cafe , and then a litre of water at the services. Unfortunately the stomach bug that has been moving through the family all week caught up with me just as I walked back in the front door, so I went to bed when the kids did and I am on clear liquids for 24 hours  

On the upside I bumped into a reenactor I know at the show and found out that Yandles is his local wood yard, so if I need wood then he can pick it up for me and pass it over at events


----------



## mr (13 Apr 2008)

Sounds like a grand day out was had by all. From my perspective it was a very jolly day and a pleasure to meet you all. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## OPJ (13 Apr 2008)

Mighty_Genghis":5d6ugnh3 said:


> quad set of bessey k clamps 650mm
> quad set of bessey k clamps 1250mm
> years subscription to british woodworking magazine
> a fiver on a ham roll, packet of crisps and a can of coke
> ...



Looks like you got your money's worth then! I thought you might have actually gone for that bandsaw you were interested in instead. :wink: 

I've got some of the cheaper Bessey uni-clamps and they're good. My understand is that the K-body clamps are more heavy-duty and have an increased clamping pressure. It's better to spend all that than it is to waste it on inferior cheap aluminium sash cramps from Screwfix.  

For the best prices on Veritas planes, look no further than here.

I'd advise you to try cutting dovetails by hand before blowing £300 on a jig. Same with sharpening really, I've found it important to learn the basics of sharpening by hand before looking for short-cuts. You can always buy a cheaper grinder for re-grinding, any honing after that can quite easily be done by hand.

I hope you enjoy British Woodoworking as much as I do, probably your best purchase of the day, that is! :wink: I hope to have a _proper_  article in there myself, very soon...  

Are you ready to have a got at your first project yet?


----------



## Philly (13 Apr 2008)

Was a really enjoyable two days - I am exhausted :roll: :lol: 
Great to see so many forum members, thanks for dropping by. Also a pleasure to share a bench with David Charlesworth - many thanks Mr C!
Also many thanks to Mike (MR) Riley and Tony Sutton for helping me out - made for smooth running (and I got to have the odd walk-about :wink: )
I have a few photo's to post once I get the camera out of the van.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Escudo (13 Apr 2008)

I throughly enjoyed my day and a bit at the show.

Great to team up with other forum members, Philly, Paul and Martin, and to meet David (DC) Ray (Triton) ,Frugal, Tony, Mike and Rob (woodbloke) for the first time. I enjoyed the company and fun. Sorry if I missed anyone.

I purchased a box full of exotic bowl blanks which I hope to fiddle with on my little lathe and a rather nice piece of Elm which Tony and Mike had their eyes on. (now I have to make something with it, to do it justice) 

I was very impressed with the wood yard and wide choice of timbers which seemed reasonably priced, and with 15% discount for the show.
There was plenty to choose from as well, also some exotic timbers I had never heard tell of before.

I also had a go with David's plane and I just couldn't believe how easily it cut full width tissue paper shavings, it was like cutting butter with a hot knife. Incredible. To be fair Mike was doing a similar thing on the Clifton stall and Philly's wooden planes were beautiful and just as effective. (I'm going to commission philly to make a plane, just can't decide on which type they were all so nice.)

I did reflect on the long way home that the art of taking these shavings, and it may sound obvious, is in the sharpening. The ability to get a razor sharp edge, far sharper than I have been able to achieve to date, appears to be the key.

Yandles was an excellent show and well worth the effort to attend. I would rate this show above Ally Pally and the North of England show at Harrogate. I was surprised there wasn't a Festool stall but for the rest it was excellent.

I stayed in a very nice pub in a nearby village and had an enjoyable evening with the landlord and a few regulars. Sank a number of pints of Otter Ale straight from the barrel and ate well.

Thanks fellas for making it such an enjoyable day out. Will definately attend again.

Cheers, Esc. (Tony)


----------



## dickm (13 Apr 2008)

I wish you lot would restrain your enthusiasm about Yandles - it makes us in North East Scotland <<very>> jealous


----------



## mr (13 Apr 2008)

Escudo":lr9q1msu said:


> a rather nice piece of Elm which Tony and Mike had their eyes on. (now I have to make something with it, to do it justice)
> (Tony)



Ah yes the Elm... I await the finished thing with baited breath  No pressure or anything  As it happens I scurried away with another couple of pieces of that Elm and as soon as I got home started wishing I had bought more. 

Nice to meet you Esc 

Cheers Mike


----------



## Escudo (13 Apr 2008)

Mike,

I am going to have to get my thinking cap on, to do justice to that piece of Elm. I also wish I had bought a few more chunks.

The wood yard was the highlight of the show. (Oh, and Phillys planes)

Glad to have made your acquaintance Mike. Look forward to meeting again, perhaps at Westonbirt if I can make it.

Meet you at the Elm stack!  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2008)

Yes having got there early on Friday it took a fair bit of willpower to not acquire several planks of very heavily figured (knotted) Elm, only the fact that there is very little room left around here for even more 'too good to give away' platters saw reason prevail. (and it *wasn't me* who kept caressing them).


----------



## Waka (14 Apr 2008)

I'm glad you all had a good time at Yandles, I'll be off to Woodex on Sunday for my little bit of therapy.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Apr 2008)

What a lovely day!!

I spent most of it with David Charelsworth (learning little tips throughout the day and trying 'THE' Stanley #5.5 several times.), Philly (note the Philly's tools aprons he made me and Mike wear  ) and of course having many enjoyable chats with Mike Riley (and we managed to buy some nice wood on our little purchasing expedition :wink: ). 

Supremely enjoyable, and the cream on top was meeting so many forum members and chatting with them, particularly Paul, Martin and Escudo (Tony).

We were situated next to Mike Hancock of course, and my wallet is significantly emptier thanks to him and Alex, though not as much damage as when Waka was with me last year :wink: :lol: 



A couple of final thoughts:

Watch for Escudo's project with the best plank in the place :evil: 

After chatting with DC many times during the day, I can only say that his books are good, his DVDs generally great, but actually spending a while with him teaches you a lot more. Now about discounted short courses........


Final thought - watch out for Phiilly's favourite phrase "can you sharpen just one more blade for me please mate". My hands are still sore :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harbo (15 Apr 2008)

I have only ever been to Yandles for their shows so do not know what it is like at other times, but I am always amazed by the stacks of sawn timber left outside drying/rotting in the open?

I always thought that timber being seasoned had to have some form of protection even if it is only a few sheets of corrugated iron?

Some of the piles have been there for years! Though the stuff inside the shed is always clean - I suppose they put it through some of their giant machinary to "spruce it up"?

Rod :?


----------



## devonwoody (15 Apr 2008)

Rod , the weather down here in the SW is very kind. 

Couldn't imagine what the site would look like if each stack had a covering.


----------



## LarryS. (15 Apr 2008)

OPJ":24hiihpw said:


> Looks like you got your money's worth then! I thought you might have actually gone for that bandsaw you were interested in instead. :wink:
> 
> For the best prices on Veritas planes, look no further than here.
> 
> Are you ready to have a got at your first project yet?



first project has been delayed until I can put a new ring main into my workshop, build a fence, take down a greenhouse and fit in a full-time job!

excellent link on the veritas planes, thanks for that


----------

